
The Car Is Staging a Comeback, Spurring Oil’s Recovery - burnaboy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-10/the-car-is-staging-a-comeback-spurring-oil-s-recovery
======
mdorazio
I'll believe it when I see it. All the signs point to this being a temporary
effect in reopening locations due to people being afraid of crowded public
areas (public transit). Pretty much the entire automotive industry is
expecting continuing downward trends in new vehicle sales long-term.

